# Townhouse interior repaint (Before and After Photos)



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a interior painting project that recently I completed in Melbourne, Fl. 
The townhouse was 2200 sq. ft. and had a total of 8 different colors throughout. We painted the entire place: baseboards, casing, crown, stair handrails, trim, spindles, all doors, bifolds, ceilings walls and three accent walls.
It was unoccupied and all of the carpeting will be replaced after the painting is completed.
I used a local paint manufacturers paint called Richards Paint. They're at the top of the list when it comes to paint quality in my book. 
Ceilings: Flat. 
Walls and Accent Walls: Satin 
Trim, Doors and Laundry Room: Semi-gloss









Cut and rolled most everything. I used the airless to spray the stair trim, baseboards, bifolds, doors and casing.

























We sprayed the trim after the walls were painted, because the trims top edge was thin, wavy and impossible to get a straight line on.
After it was sprayed, the trim had the illusion of laser lines.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's the after photo's:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple from the GoPro:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Saw these on CT eariler. Nice job, I love full interior repaints where you can totally transform the house.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice Paul!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good!

Good way to do the trim, spray spray spray.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great work!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome work!!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice Work


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw them on CT recently too but as said there great looking work Paul.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

would love to get a house that will replace carpets and not have to mask them. Nice job.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice Job.I have used Richard's a few times.Quality stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great Paul. Always appreciate before and after pics.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I bet you're glad the house wasn't occupied and full of furniture. I love getting into an empty house like that.


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice work man. I wish we had a regional paint company that is not owned by Sherwin Williams in my area. They bought Duron which is my paint of choice but slowly killing the brand and MAB which they bought also probably won't be far behind. I am not a big fan of there products. They just do not perform as well as Duron or MAB products.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd live there.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Paul, very nice. The pictures are great too, 
hopefully you will get lots of mileage out of them.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

As said before good job mang... I too love doing jobs where the whole interior is redone.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice job !


----------

